# How to apply for spousal/relatives visa + work endorsement simultaneously



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

My fiance is currently on a 1 year critical skills visa, but after we get married he wants to change that to a spousal visa with work endorsement as council registration problems are preventing him from renewing the critical skills visa.

On the VFS website it states that a "Visitor's visa section 11(6) is ONLY issued to a Spouse of a South African citizen or permanent residence holder who is in possession of a Relative's visa."

As he is not in possession of a Relative's visa, does he need to apply for the Relative's visa first and then the Visitor's 11(6), or only the 11(6) or both at the same time? How does it work? I am South African.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Can anyone help with this, please?


----------



## Kay1985 (May 25, 2015)

I applied for a relatives visa with work endorsement before the changes. I was rejected and then appealed. I collected my visa with work endorsement on Friday! I had to submitted a offer of employment, a motivation letter from them employer and a copy of the contract. Hope this helps x


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Kay1985 said:


> I applied for a relatives visa with work endorsement before the changes. I was rejected and then appealed. I collected my visa with work endorsement on Friday! I had to submitted a offer of employment, a motivation letter from them employer and a copy of the contract. Hope this helps x


Hi Kay. The process you would have followed under the old rules would have been different from how things work now, but congrats on getting your work endorsement. I am really looking for someone who has applied for both the relatives visa (spouse) and the 11(6) Visitor's Visa for the right to work at VFS and can tell me whether these can be done in the same process or if you have to apply first for the one and wait for the outcome before you can apply for the other. Several immigration agents still state on their websites that a spousal visa and work endorsement can be applied for simultaneously, but since work endorsement has been replaced with the 11(6) Visitor's Visa I would really like to know if these two visas can still be applied for simultaneously.


----------



## Sarah1987 (Sep 18, 2015)

Your fiance would have to return to their home country in order to apply for the visa. 

I applied for my relatives (spouse) visa in the UK, and when I was offered a job in SA, I changed over to a 11 (6) visitors through VFS in SA.

When you apply abroad, the visas seem to be worded a little differently. I have heard that there are sometimes issues with applying for the spouse + working rights at the same time in the home country, and often you would be required to return to SA to apply for the endorsement, ie. the change over from the relatives visa, on which you can't work, to the Visitors section 11 (6), which would allow you to work.

I hope this helps somewhat, although I see you posted in Feb.

Sarah


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Sarah. Why would he have to return to his home country to apply for the relatives visa? As I understand it you only need to apply from your home country if you are on a regular visitor's visa. He is on the 1 year critical skills visa. However, it seems he may not be able to renew this visa so he wants to switch to working via a spousal visa.


----------



## Sarah1987 (Sep 18, 2015)

A guy from my work is in the same situation. He has to return to the UK to do the application to go over to a spouse visa from his current work visa. I don't know why... That's just the way it seems to be...


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Is he on an intra companies visa? Because that is the one other visa that you can't change within SA, if I am to believe the experts.


----------



## Sarah1987 (Sep 18, 2015)

I am not 100% General worker I believe


----------



## Sarah1987 (Sep 18, 2015)

However, it might be an idea to do it in the home country no matter what as this is generally a lot quicker and easier.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

This would be contrary to what I have been told by two immigration lawyers, but maybe someone else with more knowledge on the issue can chime in.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Sarah1987 said:


> However, it might be an idea to do it in the home country no matter what as this is generally a lot quicker and easier.


Because he already has a job that he can't afford to lose, and because things are not really quicker or easier in Rome. So it would be a real train smash for us, but I doubt it's correct.


----------



## Sarah1987 (Sep 18, 2015)

If you already have the information from lawyers, then why are you not trusting their judgement instead of posting on this group? I don't claim to be an expert, I'm just sharing my experience in the hope it will help someone.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Because I still don't have all the information we need, and I was hoping that someone with first hand experience of this situation under the new rules would reply to my post.


----------



## Sarah1987 (Sep 18, 2015)

And your 2 immigration lawyers couldn't be of help? Surely that is their job to know...

There's no need to be condescending to people who are trying to help though. If I was someone with the exact knowledge you apparently require I would not be inclined to help you after seeing your responses to me, and the other person who also tried to help you. A little politeness and gratitude goes a long way. This is a forum, and no-one is claiming to be an expert... It is a place for people to share experiences, and discuss options, it's not a forum for immigration specialists.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Look, we have had an incredibly traumatic experience so far with our visa journey and we don't really need for someone to come and take the wind out of our sails (again) with info that could potentially ruin our future, when they are not even sure what they are talking about and it goes contrary to any other advice we have received. Yes, not only experts are answering here, but the visa process in SA is such that NOBODY can really afford misinformation being spread around. I think everyone here is painfully aware of that and usually add that something is just a hunch when they are not sure, rather than state it as fact. Please will you now allow for other people to answer as well? Thank you.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Klipspringer said:


> My fiance is currently on a 1 year critical skills visa, but after we get married he wants to change that to a spousal visa with work endorsement as council registration problems are preventing him from renewing the critical skills visa.
> 
> On the VFS website it states that a "Visitor's visa section 11(6) is ONLY issued to a Spouse of a South African citizen or permanent residence holder who is in possession of a Relative's visa."
> 
> ...



Hi klipspringer,

Im on a GWP and am preparing to apply for an 11(6). As far as i know you dont need to be on a relatives permit first. They are alternatives, relatives permit doesnt have a wprk endorsement option where as 11(6) does. Ive read posts on the forum from people who were not (e.g. people living abroad whose 11(6) was a first ever visa application). I also dont believe you HAVE to apply from your home country if you're not on a 90 day visa. It can be an alternative for some (apparently it takes 30days to process in the UK!) But not a requirement, as far as i understand. 

I dont have personal experience on this, but please do post your experience once you've lodge to help us navigate too.

Good luck!


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

just apply for the long stay visitor for work 11(6), u don't need to submit a separate application, u can submit all requirement for spouse and include the work contract,cv, business plan (which ever) and apply for the long stay visa 11(6)with work endorse


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you hopeful1986 and ernal! I do hope you're right. Will update when we know more.


----------



## Scotty85 (Oct 19, 2015)

I applied under the old legislation and was rejected - i appealed with VFS under the new legislation and got my visa and work permit. I am dreading the process of getting my employment changed because apparently you then need to go through the whole process again! Just to change the name of the employer on your visa!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Klipspringer

I asked the same question. You can apply for change of conditions which is a two pager. We did this yesterday.

From what I understand the 'work endorsement' carries the same requirements as the work permit but I do not know which one!!! If you want you can mail the manager at [email protected] he was very helpful and may be able to assist.

If my wife's CSV is rejected we are going to go that route.

Good luck


----------

